# Awesome sound, but not perfect......



## bdbuss (May 3, 2008)

Yamaha M85 amplifier:flex:
Yamaha KX-1200U:snoring:
Sony CDP-435:wits-end:
Samsung DVD-1080P7:whew:
ADC SS-525X:nerd:
Denon AVR-2105:hail:
LG 32LB9D:clap:
KEF 104/2 (Front):jump:
Polk Audio RM8C (Center):duh:
JBL Sub10 (Sub):no:
Optimus Pro-77 (Surrounds X 4):T
HD-DVR DirecTV H20:hissyfit:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Brad,

It seems you need to check the subwoofer forums, both commercial and DIY. Projectors and screens forums can change your life


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Yes I agree it change mine.


----------

